
Child-led learning has dragged Australia down - nazgul17
https://www.theage.com.au/politics/federal/child-led-learning-has-dragged-australia-down-20180425-p4zbmb.html,
======
saltyoutburst
The integrity of this article is completely undermined by the fact that the
author is a senior research fellow at the Australian Catholic University and
then includes self-serving, biased and inflammatory statements such as "the
curriculum is awash with references to Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander
history, culture and spiritual values with minimum reference to the benefits
and value of Western civilisation and the importance of the Enlightenment and
Judeo-Christianity".

Read the comments on the article for more on this.

I have young children in an Australian public school and find his statement
above to be empirically false. Our school offers 'Religious Education' classes
(Christianity only, no other religions) once a week. While on the other hand,
NAIDOC Week (which celebrates Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander history,
culture and achievements, and recognises Indigenous Australians' contributions
to our country) barely gets mentioned at school.

